# Need a little help, I need plants for a new tank



## DiscusD (Jan 24, 2005)

Is there anyone going to trim there tank soon I'm going to help a friend set up a new tank. So I need some plants.

Thanks in advance D'Wyatt


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

D'Wyatt,

I can give you (not much don't have too much):
- Ludwigia brevipes
- Stargrass
- Glosso
- Valisneria nana, very tall skinny plant
- Java moss

Let me know how.
--Nikolay


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm able to thin out a stand of Dwarf Sag and possibly 10-15 crystal vals. If you're interested, lemme know. They're not as cool as Niko's plants, but they still work.


----------



## DiscusD (Jan 24, 2005)

what part of town are you both in I would love to get some of those.
Niko i believe I work close to where you live.
D


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm South Richardson, but I can meet you halfway. In fact, I pulled that stand of Dwarf Sag last night (it's enough to fully cover 1'x3'), so if you want some of it, let me know and I'll meet up with you during lunch sometime this week.


----------

